# Why is Accucraft making a QJ?



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

It really makes no sense to me why Accucraft is making a QJ. Its not like the Rebuilt Merchant Navy where maybe some collectors might want to buy a high quality Aster and other might want a more budget friendly Accucraft. The QJs will be pretty much the same quality. There really cannot be enough fans of Chinese steam to justify two runs of this things.

Since Accucraft turned out to be late the party on this one, why not make a JS or SY instead? Would love some CNR coaches to go with them also.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I was informed its for the Chinese/International market and not direct for the States. Being said there will be some sold here, how many who knows.


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

International market or not, it seems weird they are copying a locomotive from Wuhu, especially with probably more limited interest in the class of locomotive worldwide than most.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing I have noticed amongst the companies that make Live Steam locos is that one of them will bite the bullet and make a new engine (for whatever reason they might have) and then the other companies will jump on the bandwagon and make the same one at a slightly lower price.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

csinc said:


> Since Accucraft turned out to be late the party on this one, why not make a JS or SY instead? Would love some CNR coaches to go with them also.


Still not sure why you need Canadian National Railway coaches to go behind a Chinese loco!!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Not everything made, is made for us. What is China's population? 

Kader/Bachmann also did a G gauge Chinese steam locomotive a few years ago, they sold out.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a growing middle class in China with disposable income, and as China's population is quadruple that of the US, even if the number of live steamers who can afford one is a tiny fraction of one percent of 1.3 billion, they'll sell every QJ they can make. No doubt there will also be modelers in the UK and Europe who will want one.


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

There may be a lot more QJ fans outside of China than you might expect. We (along with two dozen other American railfans) saw the QJs in action on the Jitong railway in Inner Mongolia in February 2005. We rode a double-headed freight (in two cabooses) from the yards at Daban (with two dozen QJs steaming up, ready for their assignments) over the Jingping Pass, plus stood shivering in the snow for hours to get photos and videos of the regular QJ powered freights that worked this line. It was an incredible adventure with amazing sights of heavy main-line steam-powered freights, likely the last the world will ever see. 

During our trip we met a lot of German, British and Japanese railfans, making the same pilgrimage. There are several excellent videos of winter-time action of QJs posted on YouTube such as:






Personally, I'm considering purchasing a QJ, if nothing else so as to relive the memory.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I know there are many people here in Iowa that the only RR Steam Locomotives they have ever seen are the 2 QJ's that were bought by Iowa Interstate (IAIS) and run on their line through Iowa. If they want to model what they have 'seen' then a QJ is the logical choice.


----------



## Accucraft (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, Accucraft will offer the Chinese QJ-class 2-10-2 in 1:32 scale live steam. You’ll note three different fuel options offered – either alcohol, butane, or coal fired – each with its own SKU #. Details are available on our website:

http://www.accucraft.com/modelc/AL97-531.htm

As others have already mentioned, this hobby is international, with followers all around the globe. We sell models to enthusiasts in many countries, several of whom have expressed interest in these particular locomotives.

Also consider three (3) QJs were imported into the United States. In addition to Chinese National Railway #6506, Accucraft will offer the QJ decorated for Iowa Interstate Railroad #7081 (AAR reporting marks IAIS). The locomotive has largely retained its original appearance with smoke lifters etc. This YouTube clip depicts IAIS #7081 in action






Meanwhile, R.J. Corman QJ-class #2008 has been heavily modified. Here's a YouTube clip of that loco






For live steam enthusiasts looking for something just a little bit different, Accucraft's QJ-class locos will certainly satisfy.

Sincerely,

Robert Sarberenyi
Marketing Director
Accucraft Trains
[email protected]


----------

